# dealing with $#!tbird supervisors



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

we had a problem with some of our supervisors tampering with equipment.
they would turn up speeds to increase production numbers and typically cause issues with handling, inspection equipment reject timing, and in some cases resulted in people being injured.

for a while afterwards we had forms on each machine with the sppeds and timing written on them and any change required the signature of the mechanic and the supervisor. it did work for a while but some supervisors would change the settings during their shift and change them back before the next shift.

passwords were useless as they would weasel it out of someone eventually.

we eventually set up a biometric scanner and reviewed the log files daily for unauthorized additions to the access list.
we set up the panel-view to monitor the speed and compensate for deviation so if anyone tampered with the manual speed controls it wouldn't do any good.

our safety manager just about had an orgasm when we set this up:vs_laugh:


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

We have all been there. Funny when they changed the node number thinking it was the overloads and crashed production for hours


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

We have a customer that had this issue, the owner, maintenance manager and general manager all get emails now when the PLC feedback hits certain limits. All data is logged continually for their reviews of production without dealing with the quality control issues from supervisors trying to pump the numbers on their shifts.

We offered to set it up so they couldn't change some settings but this is how they wanted it done.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah they uses to whine and cry whenever we had a bump in the plant power. the production would be lost for an hour.
but i explained that a production loss exceeding 2 hours is a claimable loss providing the problem occurred outside the factory floor.

poco drops power, tree falls on lines, ice takes down line, or drunk takes out a pole! not our fault!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have been instructed by managers and higher ups to push equipment hard.
I had a plant manager tell me that he would rather replace a 500 HP DC motor than to slow it down to nameplate speed and current. 

Each DC motor had an analog controller with a field weakening system. (big rheostat rated for field current).
Unfortunately he was the best plant manager I ever worked for. Treated me like gold.

We were replacing motors and gear reducer at an alarming rate. Imagine time involved to replace a 500 HP DC motor and align it with the vertical gear box.

Then he retired.


The very next day I went to each machine and set up my amp clamp and volt meter and brought nameplate current, speed and voltage back to those values.
Miraculously we did not have any motor or reducer problems for quite some time.
I was waiting to hear how production was down.
Instead at the next staff meeting I was told production was up.
I wonder why..........


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Speed limits*

I have tried using max speed as a limit but they find most everything on the off shifts. I now put a fixed resistor in the wiper on the speed pot so it can't get full voltage to the drive. This has worked so far, when they say machine won't go any faster any more! I just say it's old like me.


Cowboy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> I have tried using max speed as a limit but they find most everything on the off shifts. I now put a fixed resistor in the wiper on the speed pot so it can't get full voltage to the drive. This has worked so far, when they say machine won't go any faster any more! I just say it's old like me.
> 
> 
> Cowboy


I like the idea of the resistor!

:thumbup:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

One of my customers had a problem with operators refusing to run the jobs at the speed they were supposed to, but they'd usually slow them down. Different jobs run at different speeds for good reasons so it isn't one where you can just lock it down. 

I designed built and installed a system to monitor the speed of every machine in real time and log it all to a SQL database. Job data is also logged so I cross reference the job, the spec speed, and the actual speed. Didn't break the bank, either, pretty reasonable per machine, and a fraction of the cost of anything off the shelf they found. 

I have bar graphs that let you see an instant summary of all the jobs actual speed versus there proper speed for an instant snapshot view of who's got their speed wrong, it's web based so you can see this on smart TVs in the plant, phones, computers, etc. 

I also have a web based graphical reporting tool that lets you pull up and print a line graph that plots actual speed and specified speed for a given machine and shift, using historical data - you can go back years now but the shift reports are reviewed daily. 

It's a goddamned masterpiece, it would bring a tear to your eyes. Operators would not talk to me for about a year but it really only hurt the real slackers so we're friends again. 
A hard worker doesn't mind being monitored and recorded. Saved them a boatload of money both in expected and unexpected ways.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I was on a job many many moons ago installing serial devices on cnc machines to monitor when the operators were working and at what speed. it was to stop them working faster than they should (tool speeds), then walking of for hours as they had done there daily quote. We called it machine monitoring. SOB in the union shop called it spying. 

After weeks of having the conduit cut normally with the wire in it, tires slashed on the company van the managers quit on the idea. My boss made bank as it was all t&m plus extras. Plus there was a contract clause so he got rich and we made a nice bonus. 

Must admit the guys were never rude or aggressive as they knew that would be crossing the line. Had many a beer with them in the local waiting on the tire or window guys to come fix the van.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

gpop said:


> I was on a job many many moons ago installing serial devices on cnc machines to monitor when the operators were working and at what speed. it was to stop them working faster than they should (tool speeds), then walking of for hours as they had done there daily quote. We called it machine monitoring. SOB in the union shop called it spying.
> 
> After weeks of having the conduit cut normally with the wire in it, tires slashed on the company van the managers quit on the idea. My boss made bank as it was all t&m plus extras. Plus there was a contract clause so he got rich and we made a nice bonus.
> 
> Must admit the guys were never rude or aggressive as they knew that would be crossing the line. Had many a beer with them in the local waiting on the tire or window guys to come fix the van.


yeah you always get a few who want to game and milk a system.
eventually they cut their own throat. 
they fail to realize that by keeping them from over running equipment keeps it running longer with less wear, keeping them employed longer! and in may instances more bonuses.:vs_laugh:


----------

